# Marina hang on back breeder box



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

My male bristlenose for some reason kicked out a cluster of fertile eggs. I purchased the Marina breeder box and placed the eggs inside and they started to hatch  Picture a hang on the back filter powered by an air pump with the overflow covered by a grate. The fry recieve a regular constant flow of fresh, oxygenated water from the main tank. The water flow can be controlled via the air valve included. This is a great new product at a reasonable price. It has the V shaped grill trap, so you can place the female livebearer in there and the fry fall to the bottom of the trap. Google it if you want more info. And no, I do not recieve a commission for reviewing the product.


----------



## hotspike (Dec 1, 2010)

Where did you buy it from?


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow... looks like a copy of the Japanese Sudo brand ones...

Marina Hang On Breeding Box Medium
Marina Hang On Breeding Box Medium


----------

